# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نكت مساطيل

## khaled4

أحلى تحشيش 
مرة واحد مسطول بيلعب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة

مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت 

جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و قعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج وقعد يأدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش

مرة واحد محشش اتصل على بيت قال محمد موجود قالوا الرقم غلط قالهم... طيب بتردوا ليه 

مرة واحد مسطول قال لواحد مسطول تانى هو العمود ده منور قاله معرفش أصلى مش من المنطقة

مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية

مره كان في اتنين مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا فا واحد بيقول للتاني انا شايفك اتنين فالتاني بيقولوا لا انا الي شايفك تلاته فقالوا الاول لا انا الي شايفك اتنين المهم قالوا خلاص احنا نروح لشيخ المساطيل فقال خلاص نروح لشيخ المساطيل فراحوا وعرضوا عليه المشكله. فقالهم خلاص اصحاب المشكله يقعدوا على جنب والباقي ده كولوا يروح 

فار محشش قال : كل القطط تحت جزمتى لقى وراه قط اسود قال الا ابو سمره حبيبى 

مره واحد بيحشش بيقول لصاحبه امبارح جيت اسحب نفس قالوا لى ملكش رصيد
*سكران ماسك الفرخة بتاعته ..قاعد يضرب فيها يضرب فيها ويقولها: كل يوم بيض بيض مافيش جبنه* 
مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان قعد يجرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة فرمت القط.. والفار اغمى علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة)


مرة واحد حشاش لما قبض مرتبة راح البيت وقعد يقسم المرتب 100 ايجار – 100 مصروف بيت –200 حشيش وفجاة .. وهو قاعد سمع خبط على الباب فقال مين رد علية اللى برة قالوة بوليس.. فراح مقطع ال200 جنية بتوع الحشيش  
مرة إتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية فواحد قال للتانى : حاسب قدامك شجرة فالتانى مردش عليه فعلى صوته شوية : قدامك شجرة.. برضه مردش عليه فقاله : حاسب قداااامك شجررررررا .. طاخ خبطوا فى الشجرة فطلع من العربية و قاله .. مش قلتلك قدامك شجرة ؟؟؟ فالتانى رد عليه : و أنا أعملك إيه مش إنت إلى سايق ؟؟؟

مرة واحد مسطول جه يخرج من العربية لقى الدنيا بتمطر راح خارج من الباب التانى

مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ..وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى .

نملة ماشية على حرف كوب عصير فراولة فقالت : ياه اخيرا شفت البحر الاحمر

مرة واحد مسطول أحول، جه يعيط قام ريل

واحد رخم نزل الشارع وقف قدام عمود ... قالوه عديني

ظبطو 0ا بلديات بيشمو اسمنت ابيض

مرة واحد بخيل وابنة قاعدين بياكلو فا مراتة جت فخبطت فقال ابنة قوم افتح لامك قال لة : لا ماهى مراتك انته.. قالة دى امك أنته قلة دى مراتك أنته قلة دى امك انته قالة لا
قالة طيب وراح منادى على مراتة و قال لها انتى طالق وراح باصص لابنة وقالة قوم يا فالح افتح لامك بقى

----------


## i_still_lovin_u

شكككرا اوى على النكت الجميلة دى و يا ريت يكون فى اكتر

----------

